# [SOLVED] Inne flagi CFLAGS dla jednego programu?

## canis_lupus

Czy da się określić że np. taki a taki pakiet bedzie kompilowany z takimi a nie innymi flagami CFLAGS? Coś na wzór /etc/portage/package.use?

O co mi chodzi: 

Programy nazwijmy je statyczne (nie wykonujące obliczeń) wypadało by kompilować -Os  aby się szybciej ładowały i mało zajmowały w RAMie.

Natomiast programy "dynamicze" np blender, gcc chciałbym kompilować z flagą -O2 albo -O3.

----------

## hadogenes

Tu masz dokladnie to co szukales:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2276209.html

----------

## canis_lupus

Wielkie dzięki dobry człowieku.

Rozwiązuje to mój problem, jednak spodziewałem się że istnieje jakies rozwiązanie klasyczne dla Gentoo czyli proste.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

to ja jeszcze [SOLVED] poproszę...

poza tym... devowie Gentoo na pewno są otwarci na propozycje i z checia wysluchają wlasnie pomyslu na /etc/portage/package.cflags czy package.linguas, bo tego mi brakuje przy niektorych programach (mplayer, oo i jeszcze kilka)

----------

## canis_lupus

Heh, sęk w tym że jestem trochę na bakier z językiem angielskim. 

Ale Twój pomysł z /etc/portage/package.cflags mi sie podoba.

----------

## Poe

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale Twój pomysł z /etc/portage/package.cflags mi sie podoba.

 

mój pomysł?   :Shocked: 

----------

## c2p

A ja jak zwykle polecam metodę, aby opcje ustawiać w:

```
/etc/portage/env/app-category/appname
```

np. /etc/portage/env/media-gfx/blender:

```
source /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Mozesz bardziej naświetlić sposób?

----------

## c2p

Tu nie ma za bardzo co naświetlać. Tworzysz plik o podanej przeze mnie nazwie i wrzucasz do niego wszystkie zmienne środowiskowe jakie chcesz aby były zmienione podczas "instalacji" danego pakietu. Czego tu można nie zrozumieć?

----------

## canis_lupus

Ok, rozumiem, wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

Jeszcze jedno pytanko: Da się jakoś ustawić flagi dla całej kategorii?

-- argasek edit (merge 2 wątków. Przycisk 'zmień' nie boli!!!)

----------

## Arfrever

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: Da się jakoś ustawić flagi dla całej kategorii?

 

Musiałbyś modyfikować plik "/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc" po każdej synchronizacji lub zdecydować się na używanie pliku "/etc/portage/bashrc". Obydwa te pliki są wykonywane w jakiejś kolejności w tych samych momentach instalacji.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## hadogenes

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: Da się jakoś ustawić flagi dla całej kategorii?

 

Ten sposob opisany tutaj umozliwia Ci dodawanie flag do calych kategorii.

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Wielkie dzięki dobry człowieku.
> 
> Rozwiązuje to mój problem, jednak spodziewałem się że istnieje jakies rozwiązanie klasyczne dla Gentoo czyli proste. 

 

 *infirit wrote:*   

> EASY TO INSTALL = Difficult to install, but instruction manual has pictures. 

 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *c2p wrote:*   

> A ja jak zwykle polecam metodę, aby opcje ustawiać w:
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/env/app-category/appname
> ```
> ...

 

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Tu nie ma za bardzo co naświetlać. Tworzysz plik o podanej przeze mnie nazwie i wrzucasz do niego wszystkie zmienne środowiskowe jakie chcesz aby były zmienione podczas "instalacji" danego pakietu. Czego tu można nie zrozumieć?

 

Hmm, to naprawdę działa? Zrobiłem tak dla jednego pakietu, ale uparcie stosuje flagi z /etc/make.conf.

Czyżby nie działało z overlayem?

----------

